# Vodafone ipad 2 Vertrag. Ausreichendes Datenvolumen ?



## Janny (23. November 2011)

Hallo,

wollte euch fragen ob der Vertrag von Vodafone für mich ausreichend ist, wenn ich am Tag rund 2 Stunden mit dem Ipad surfe.

Internet-Nutzung im dt. Vodafone-Netz: unbegrenzt
1 GB pro Monat mit bis zu 3,6 Mbit/s surfen, danach mit max. 64 kbit/s.

Ich kenn mich damit jetzt nicht wirklich aus, sind die 64kbit/s sehr langsam ? 
Wielange komme ich mit dem 1GB überhaupt aus, wenn ich ca. 2 Stunden am Tag surfe ?

Was haltet ihr allgemein von diesem vertrag, Anschlussgebühr 29,99€, Ipad2 149,00, monatlich 34,99€, 24 Monate Laufzeit.

https://shop.vodafone.de/Shop/picknmix/choose_tariff.jsp?tariffGroupId=6641197&doResetFlow=false

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## mempi (23. November 2011)

Mh... also grundlegend ist ein GB schon viel, außer du möchtest auch Videos damit anschauen. Ich benötige für mein Smartphone bei intensiver Nutzung (mehrere Mailaccounts, Fotosharing, Appdownload, social Network und surfen ca. 400-500 mb im Monat.

Grundlegend finde ich aber die Preise viel zu krass.

Alternatives Beispiel:
IPad 2 normal kaufen (gibt es ab ca . 440 Euro)
und dann bei Base den Internet XL Tarif holen mit einer Microsim und dann das nutzen (5Gb inklusive erst dann wird gedrosselt)

Kosten in zwei Jahren ca. 920 Euro (bei L Tarif mit 1 GB inklusive 800 Euro in zwei Jahren).

Du zahlst insgesamt bei Vodafone ja 1018,75 Euro... kannst ja noch einmal überlegen. Und E-Plus(also auch Base) ist was das Internet angeht eine zuverlässige und gute Wahl!


----------



## DAEF13 (23. November 2011)

@mempi: Er braucht aber die 3G Variante, welche eine UVP von 599€ hat, also mindestens 100€ draufrechnen


----------



## Itzel (23. November 2011)

1 GB sollte locker reichen.
Mir reichen mit dem iPhone schon 300 MB im Monat und ich gucke auch Videos u.ä.


----------



## mempi (23. November 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> @mempi: Er braucht aber die 3G Variante, welche eine UVP von 599€ hat, also mindestens 100€ draufrechnen


 
Ups... mein Fehler... hast Recht...


----------



## Janny (23. November 2011)

Ja genau, 1018,95€ würde ich für die Vertragslaufzeit, die Ipad Anzahlung und die Anschlussgebühr bezahlen.

Würde ich mir es normal kaufen würde die 3G variante 599,95€ kosten, dazu wenn ich eine I-Net flat nehmen würde die 15€ im Monat kostet, 360,00€
dann wäre ich bei 959,95€, klar ist das ein unterschied, aber soviel ist das auch nicht.

Ich möchte mir nur im klaren sein, das dass internet dann auch ausreichend schnell ist und ich mich dann später nicht ärgere das die Seiten ewig laden .. 

lG


----------



## Janny (24. November 2011)

Ein paar weitere Antworten wären noch schön


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

64 kb/s sind nichtmal so langsam aber Video gucken ist damit dann nicht mehr.


----------



## boyka (25. November 2011)

Janny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte euch fragen ob der Vertrag von Vodafone für mich ausreichend ist, wenn ich am Tag rund 2 Stunden mit dem Ipad surfe.
> 
> ...



fürs surfen reicht es.

habe auch vodafone vertrag 1gb.

bin mir jetzt nicht sicher. glaube gedrosselt ist isdn speed


----------



## Iceananas (26. November 2011)

also 64 kbits finde ich schob sehr schleichend, Webseiten bauen sich quasi in Zeitlupe auf und Videos buffern bis man selbst umkippt - schön ist was anderes.

3,6mbits ist zwar auch nicht der knaller aber ist fürs surfen schon ok. Diese Base Tarife sind sowieso sonderwurst weil das Netz dermaßen grottig ist, dass es manchmal echt nervt. 

1gb Volumen dürfte fürs iPad reichen, traffic-intensive Flash Inhalte werden ja nicht dargestellt.


----------



## EnergyCross (26. November 2011)

mempi schrieb:


> Du zahlst insgesamt bei Vodafone ja 1018,75 Euro... kannst ja noch einmal überlegen. *Und E-Plus(also auch Base) ist was das Internet angeht eine zuverlässige und gute Wahl!*


 
kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. hab seit anfang des jahres einen BASE-Vertrag und die internetverbindung ist zum teil echt miserabel.  
selten 3G netz, wo andere ständig 3G haben.

@TE: 
1GB reicht normal vollkommen. ich schaff im monat etwa 200-300 MB, bei recht häufiger benutzung (downloads, chats, spiele, PCGH )


----------



## Janny (26. November 2011)

Okey, danke erstmal für eure Antworten, also schließe ich daraus das 1GB locker zum Surfen reicht, wobei ich doch auch schon gern Videos sehen möchte, ab und zu..


----------

